# Where to look for jobs in the Education sector



## kukoo (Sep 12, 2008)

Hullooo....

I am hit by the ongoing credit crunch and thinking of moving to Dubai/UAE.

Can anyone guide me to a useful website or agencies for job search in the education sector (non teaching).

Many thanks in advance 

Cheers
T


----------

